# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Emigracioni

## Domenik

Pershendetje si kaluat.. Une kam lindur ne angli ne vitin 2000 dhe kam ardhur ne shqiperi ne vitin 2004. A ka ndonje mundesi qe une te perfitoj ndonje dokument. Ose mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje avokat emigracioni ne angli. Faleminderit

----------


## aimilius

Kontakto njehere me keta, https://www.facebook.com/ThealbanianLondon/
jane faqja me e madhe ne angli mbase te ndihmojne.

Megjithate ndonjehere faqet e medha nuk i lexojne te gjitha mesazhet, apo dhe nuk kane mundesi tju pergjigjen te gjitheve 
prandaj mund te komunikosh me faqe me te vogla te cilet mund te kene informacion dhe mbase te ndihmojne
nje liste me shqiptaret e britanise e ke ketu
https://forum.shqipopedia.org/thread...anis%C3%AB.45/

----------

*Neteorm* (27-02-2019)

----------

